# Mutley you snickering hound!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This was a fun and quick project that I did in about two hours last night. We had to take our kitty to the vet yesterday to help him go to sleep....so I needed something to keep my brain occupied.

I picked this little jem up at Wonderfest in 05....though I can not remember who casted him or what table I found him at.....I do remember that it was simply casted from a doggy chew toy of all things  

ENJOY!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Fluke, looks like a pleasent diversion. You gotta "loosen up" once in a while.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

HaHaHA!!! I love it !!!! I can hear Mutley snickering !!!!Fluke that is great!! Thanks for the memories and a snicker on the side.. Sorry to hear about the kitty... Jeff


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just like I remember him as a kid! Good job!

Sorry about your kitty.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys.

Were feeling a lot better....Having to take two pets in for the same reasons within 8 days was just too much. Up till now since I was a kid pets have always just died, hit by a car or what ever....but taking them in was the toughest thing I and the family have ever done.

Now its on to WONDERFEST and PARTY!!...you know buy stuff! ....heck shopping seems to do it for my wife...NOW ITS MY TURN! :devil:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool! I love this kind of stuff. Would love to see all of the Hanna Barbera stuff issued. I know there are sporadic HB kits out there. Nothing complicated about this thing either.....simple and looks very good!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree Fink, Last year at Wonderfest Qtan (he rarely posts here anymore) picked up an odd resin kit if Dick Dastardly's car with him and Mutley....It may have been casted from a toy or an older Monogram kit.....at least I think it was Monogram who had a few of the Wacky Racers kits?Those would be COOL kits once again!

Later on I plan on making Mutley's little blue plane out of foam and thin fibergalss sheet and just set him in the cockpit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wait - he was _green_?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup....In Yankee doodle pigeon he was....then he was brown in Wacky Racers.

I only used Acry colours I had on hand out of the bottles....My Muttley should have been a tad lighter shade of green.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You pretty much nailed the color anyway, but I don't remember him green. Ah, Alzheimer's.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Yeah, that was one of those later changes. Why? I dunno. It doesn't make any sense to have him greenish but, there it is. 

Originally, during his WACKY RACES period he was a TAN or BEIGE color. Like a _real_ dog.










Then, with the later show: DASTARDLY AND MUTTLEY IN THEIR FLYING MACHINES, his fur took on that weird greenish hue.










Maybe it was something he ate?

- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe they just thought he'd look more "monstrously nasty" in green ?? Or they ran out of brown ?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Troy, Didn't you have one of the Flying machines too? BTW, I was at Galaxy yesterday. Picked up 2 Dr. Jekyll's, a Mospeada ride armor and a Deals Wheels z-28.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love Mutley!! Great job!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you sure Muttley is suppose to be green? 

It looks to me like they were trying to do a grey. It could be a green/grey much like the 1960's U.S.S. Enterprise was, but when it was put on film, turned out to be more green than grey.

Anyway, nice build! Now you need a Dick Dasterdly!

I saw an article in a car magazine where someone built all of the Wacky Racers race cars in full size.

CRAZY!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Whatever the color, still looks great Fluke. Alway did like that cartoon and that snicker. :thumbsup: rr


----------

